# How to Smoke Whole Pork leg



## jamiep (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi. 
I have just bought a 22lb pork leg to smoke for pulled pork sandwiches to serve at Superbowl. Is this the best way to cook the pork?

Can anybody offer some advice on the best way. I have followed MossyMo recipies for brisket, shoulder and Fatties. man they were tasty

I am fairly new to this smoking and this is what i gather is good to do.

approx 1 1/2 hr per pound at 225F for the entire time and brine your meat prior to cooking.

add a mustard base, then rub, then store overnight after the brining, bring to room temp and away we go.

Any assistance is greatly appreciated from your Canadian Neighbor.

jamie


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sounds like you already know what to do. :bowdown:


----------



## jamiep (Jul 5, 2008)

Just double checking, as I have never done a piece this big before, I also waned to ensure the leg is good for pulling

thanks for the reply

Jamie


----------

